# Having Ablasion next wed



## deska23 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am having an ablation on the 8th and I know NOTHING about what is going to happen. Can someone walk me though the procedure and what to expect afterwards. I have a house guest during this time and 4 small children.

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It depends on the amount you get...

The actual procedure involved taking a pill. 

After that, you need to stay away from people for a certain amount of time...for example, I got a large amount and for the first three days, I could not be within three feet of people for more than three hours. Also, I used the guest bath and "claimed" it as my own...the radioactive material is found in your urine, feces, saliva, and hair. I also used disposable cutlery for the first three days.

It "stepped down" from there, but again, it all depends on the amount and your hospital's protocol.

I think it is advisable to stay away from children and other "vulnerable" populations. You might want to call your doctor and ask about making arrangements for your kiddos and house guest.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome! Ditto what joplin said above, and here are some helpful websites:

RAI Treatment Articles/Info
http://www.hkcr.org/publ/Journal/vol8no3/full/127-135 Side.pdf

http://www.thyroid.org/patients/faqs/radioactive_iodine.html

http://www.thyca.org/ablation.htm

http://www.nucmed.com/nucmed/protocols/Thyroid_Cancer_Treatment_Guideline.rtf


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Yep, what they said, it is mostly based on the amount you're given. If its small like what I got, it won't be much of a problem, just a couple of small precautions for a couple of days. If its a large dose there are more precautions.


----------



## dlewis1958 (Jul 18, 2012)

I had mine almost 3 weeks ago, small dose and it was liquid form. I stayed in my room for 2 days and then took precautions for a week such as flushing the toilet, not letting anyone drink after me stuff like that. I did come up for about an hr during those first 2 days, I covered the chair with a sheet, wore shoes and carried a napkin in case I coughed. It was just really boreing in my room. I did have my laptop which helped, the doc said just wipe it really good after I am done with the precautions.


----------

